# New Solar Alarms????



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone heard any thing good or bad about them yet???????

Im thinking of changing all my gear around this winter and im looking for something totally different than everyone else and those alarms would be a perfect starting point. Im just waiting to hear how they compare to the top end FOX and Delkims first.


Scott


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

http://www.fishingwarehouse.co.uk/u...213065&page=12&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

Try this link.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

The Brits are masters of the sugar-coated evaluation.....not. man...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..u dont wanna hear my honest opinion i'm sure..but here goes anyways..
its all cosmatic maan..just because its carbon fiber looking outside doesn't mean they can be the latest and the greatest.. i would definitely wait for awhile until more people over there uses it..
what u have now is what i ultimately wants anyways..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Spiff, ive been collecting articles on them and didnt think of looking there.

AK, dont get me wrong my Fox SX's are sweet compared to the MX's i have, but i do want a wider range of functions, ect.
The reason i was thinking of the Solar alarms is because EVERYONE uses Fox......i dont think i like the Delkims, I think they just look junky for the $ they want for them.....plus i thought the Solar alarms might go better with a Solar SS pod....  ...also something different than the norm...geez about everyone has FOX pods(i know i have 2 of them).

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i swear Scott,we think the same when it comes to tackle  
i hate being the same as everyone else.iam also changing
my set up also.iam looking into alarms big time.im thinking
about Delks,Steve Nev.,or if i can get some CarpSounder
from Germany i will take them over all.i need a new pod.
i SO want an A.Peche man or a CarpSounder.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

my thoughts on the Solar alarms....iam not sure what to think.
but if their alarms are anything like the pods they will be top notch


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL...Greg, let me know what you get so i dont "copy"..lol
Yea my thoughts too, if they make one of the best pods...thier alarms should be too. Everything ive read about them puts them equal or above the best/top dogs on the market....will see.

Hey man, when are we going to hook up and do some carping...your area or mine, makes no diff. to me bro.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

getting greg out of the house is harder than heck..and he doesn't venture anywhere far..heh heh. 
he knows that fall is coming..and the west branch fish will soon be feeding again...i can already feel the force.....can you??? 
and speakin of alarm..i'm going to try and train Rover to wag his tail when the alarm goes off..maybe have him bark or something too..for pizzazz..  it would definitely be different..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah,we need to hook up.i have been wanting to do
some fishing down at Hoover  or any place
that has the chance of getting a few largeish Buffs,as
well as carp.but its hard to get there with no transportation  

the fishing down in Columbus seems awsome,so many big lakes,ect
with BIG carp and buffalo.the lakes up here suck!all the big fish lakes
are private,weed choked,or have set hrs.iam through with the small
fish,it gets OLD.i wont fish unless the water gives a chance for big carp.
which explains my recent lack of fishing  I NEED TO GET A THIRTY!!!!!
this year!

i cant bring myself to haul the gear out,fish hard and only catch, 
if iam lucky, a 20 at best.know what i mean?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

greg, i am telling you, mogadore is the place!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

YES Greg, i know what you mean, but big carp are harder to find and catch than big Flathead catfish..guess i just need more time on the bank searching for the parts to complete the carp puzzel.

But then again, i'll take a 20 any day over ZERO..lol

Also, im going to try to figure out these big river Buffs....you'll be the first to know and get an invite when do.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

John,i know Mog. has some big carp,and some HUGE grassers,
but the lake is still unfishable.the weeds are too thick still to
give a proper presentation in ANY form.i was over there the other
day and it looks bad.i seriously dubt you could give a good presen-
tation even in late Nov.the bottm would just be covered in dead and
decaying weeds.also it would be extremly difficult to land them,with 
the thick weed mats and the shallow water near the bank,almost impos-
sible without getting in the water.another problem is the fact that most
of the bank is lined with trees,makening it hard to work with longer rods.
however iam stil going to have a few more looks over there and will 
probably fish it this fall.

Scott,hey now i'll take the 20's too  dont get me wrong.its
just i have done the 20's now for awhile,and its always nice
to have a fish that size on the mat.but i can only imagine what
its like to put a 30+ common on the mat.a 40,50 would just be
unreal.esspecially if its from OH waters,it would be lot more
meaningful to me atleast,than going to Texas or NY to get it.


----------

